# Name for my Petite Sirah/Barbera (2:1 ratio)



## Bartman (Mar 5, 2011)

This was 6 gal (3 lugs) of the fresh grapes I got at FVW back in October (crushed/de-stemmed and then pressed there too). I know Petite Sirah and Barbera is a non-traditional blend, but who cares about tradition?




It's still aging, but I am planning on bottling it in the next 3-6 months. I can't think of a good name for it, and thought I would ask the experts here. It's a really dark wine, and I've added two med. toast Amer. oak spirals to the carboy (1 at first racking, 2nd at second racking, about 6 weeks ago).

Can anybody help me out with a clever but not-too-cutesy name for this blend?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 5, 2011)

My Vote:

Petite Sirabera. 

Tell em it's a new varietal........


----------



## Dean (Mar 5, 2011)

How about Durifera, since Petite Sirah and Durif are the same grape? That way when someone asks, you can claim vast knowledge of varietals and tell a story!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Mar 6, 2011)

PS2B 

Make people wonder what kind of chemical formulation your making them drink?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2011)

I kinda like Sirah Barbera and have a pic of a hot BABE on the label.


----------



## Randoneur (Mar 6, 2011)

Little Barbie


----------



## RickC (Mar 7, 2011)

PsB indicating a"petite s"


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 7, 2011)

Petite Barbera


----------



## Bartman (Mar 10, 2011)

runningwolf said:


> Petite Barbera



I like it, but how do I get that CGI on a printed label.





Seriously, though, these are some pretty good suggestions. I will let you know what I decide to use...


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe you can get a label material made of those stickers that when you look from a different angle it changes. They might be pretty pricey though! LOL


----------



## tonyt (Mar 10, 2011)

Piccola Barbara d'Allas
Little Barbara of Dallas


----------



## Bartman (Jul 18, 2011)

I settled on "Little Barbie" and am now enjoying a small portion of the recently-bottled stuff.

I bottled it at the end of June, and it's still pretty green. Very fruity, but a little smokiness after letting it breathe overnight. Will test again in another 3-6 months, but I suspect it may take another 9-12 months (almost 2 years from ferment!) to really develop its potential. Lots of body, intense flavor - just not very good flavor so far.


----------



## TomK-B (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm still hoping you might consider Tejas Rojo. You don't get the dancing girl, but it sure sounds manley.


----------

